
New Microscope Shows the Quantum World in Crazy Detail - eaguyhn
https://www.wired.com/story/new-microscope-shows-the-quantum-world-in-crazy-detail/
======
A_No_Name_Mouse
Is quantum just a buzzword here? The article doesn't mention it any more.

And does anyone know the advantages over an STM microscope? Is it scale/speed
of imaging and the ability to visualize inner atoms?

~~~
djaque
I believe TEM has better resolution

------
kozak
So where are pictures?

